

Google's Algorithms for Talent - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303410404577466852658514144.html

======
stcredzero
A workable program for teaching technical people how to effectively manage
others _in specific technical contexts_ is probably one of the most potent
things a company could have.

So much of the quality and productivity of a programming group depends on how
well the group is managed. Despite this, the production of effective managers
is often shockingly haphazard.

 _They are not going to do something for you just because of your title. You
really have to make your case...

"One of the practicalities of a less hierarchical company is that you aren't
necessarily going to have the position power to decree something or dictate
something..."_

This is actually the case at most BigCo. If you think otherwise, then you've
bought into the window dressing.

~~~
inopinatus
_This is actually the case at most BigCo. If you think otherwise, then you've
bought into the window dressing._

I have seen plenty of companies where this only held true within certain
teams, but the majority of staff were process workers and just did what they
were told. Government, too.

~~~
stcredzero
I was primarily thinking of knowledge workers, not process workers.

------
eragnew
Sounds like a good business idea, IMO.

------
leeny
the HN title is a bit misleading. i clicked on this link expecting to read
about google's hiring practices and how they judge talent in candidates.

